# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  platnene tete i vrtići

## buby

spominjane su već platnene i jaslice

htjela sam otvoriti topic sa pozitivnim iskustvima, da ne bude samo onih drugih

dominik je krenuo u jaslice

nikakve najave nisam imala za pelene (nisam na razgovoru to isticala, a teta me nije niti pitala  :Wink:  )

1. dan sam išla premotati domija i teta skuži pelenu - "joj, super, vi ste jedna od rijetkih....."
poslije su me pitale neka tehnička pitanja, ja sam demonstrirala fazicu koju sam imala kod sebe

i još jedna, ne mala, pohvala - cica sve 5; ima ih još!

(za razliku od vrtića u koji je lucija skoro išla gdje sam dobila komentar "ah ta dojena djeca, problematična su za spavanje, adaptacija je ono.....")

fyi  - paula, odnosno filip ide u isti vrtić, druga grupa, možda ih je on pripremio?

u svakom slučaju, imaju pozitivan stav i voljni su naučiti nešto "novo"

----------


## TinnaZ

hej, imaš super tete
koji vrtić?

----------


## bubimira

super za tete!

i naše se nisu ništa posebno isčuđavale za platnene. rekla mi je teta odmah: ma nema problema.

neki dan je v bila 3 ssta na adaptaciji i teta ju je presvukla. pelena me lijepo čekala u vrećici u ormariću.  :D

----------


## pikulica

Bravo za tete!
 :Kiss:  Malom vrtićkancu!

----------


## buby

dv savica, zgb

sada ih još čeka da se ispraksiraju za stavljanje  :Grin:  
ali furati ću im fazice (FB), a one mislim da fakat nisu problem

----------


## Engls

Kada smo došli na razgovor za vretić,pokazala sam platnene.Očekivala sam upitnike nad glavom,kad ono...  :Grin:  Još jedna! Već ih imaju troje u jasličkoj grupi sa lijepim pelenama i ne predstavljaju problem,već divljenje lijepim printevima...Radije bih dala još 2000,00 kn za tetu čuvalicu nego 400,00 za jednokratne.
 :D za DV M.Sachsa..

----------

